# Spazmond



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Spazmond the Spaziale is now exuding an ethereal blue glow...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Whoa there that looks great ! LED strip?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep. 'Bout £3 off eBay and a 9v battery box.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks good but I hope it doesn't taint the espresso


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Got your priorities straight - drink already poured over on the right


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

How are you getting on with it? Any thoughts compared with the brewtus?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

First shot I pulled was with the old Mazzer and beans that I'm familiar with. It tasted amazing...

....but I hadn't had a coffee for two weeks so anything would have tasted pretty good.

The following day I swapped the Mazz for a 65E and I haven't sat down to do things consistently but have been pissing around doing things on the fly and making too many changes.

I'll probably have a proper session of Saturday and weigh the doses and dial it in properly.

Its a different sort of machine. I like it, and gut feeling is that it produces a cup with a bit more clarity but that's just a gut feeling.

I see GioEspresso are selling them for £1400 now. Makes it a very decent alternative for the Brewtus level machine.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Looking good spaz ,you thinking of pimping anything else in your corner ie spinners on ur grinder lol


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Loving the heavenly blue glow! Does this mean you don't turn on the kitchen light to pull a shot?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't need to Soll, its all automated. Dose on demand grinder and volumetric espresso machine!

I've made myself redundant


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Fully automatic, love it! But you still have to be there to drink the shot


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

The only issue with the setup is not being able to use a standard plug timer to switch it on at 5.30am (it would just turn it on into standby).

There is an optional LA Spaziale timer but its about £160.

I've opted for a cheaper alternative. Can you guess what it is??


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> I've opted for a cheaper alternative. Can you guess what it is??


The wife?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Got it in one


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> Spazmond the Spaziale is now exuding an ethereal blue glow...


What a machine.


----------

